# Are parts original?



## Chiquita (Aug 13, 2022)

Looked up serial number on this Schwinn Stingray Junior. It’s manufacture date is 3/12/1965, serial number CA35900. The bike is in rough shape but wondering if rims and rear hub and arm is original? Mattatuck All American. And also if the bike is worth anything as is.  Thanks!


----------



## buickmike (Aug 13, 2022)

Not an expert on value. Looks like it carrying original Schwinn rims but suspect they should be chromed. Everything including rear refector has value. To me the handlebar stem is most important. Fork appears bent but I'd still holding on. As is paint.!. Is the nose of seat broken,?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 13, 2022)

Chiquita said:


> Looked up serial number on this Schwinn Stingray Junior. It’s manufacture date is 3/12/1965, serial number CA35900. The bike is in rough shape but wondering if rims and rear hub and arm is original? Mattatuck All American. And also if the bike is worth anything as is.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1678875
> 
> ...



Those are not the original wheels. Never painted rims on Stingrays. The wheels are off a typhoon or something like that. Would be chrome S-2 rear and S-7 front.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 13, 2022)

Does it say Juinor on the guard? It is a short frame and yes worth some money. Maybe as it sits $300. The seat is a mess and also I do not think it is original to the bike. I can't tell from the angles but maybe a high loop sissy bar they are very desirable item. Great bike, good luck


----------



## nick tures (Aug 13, 2022)

heres what your bike should look like when it was new, seats incorrect bars sissy bar  tires but still a good clean bike that has potential, hope this helps


----------



## nick tures (Aug 13, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Does it say Juinor on the guard? It is a short frame and yes worth some money. Maybe as it sits $300. The seat is a mess and also I do not think it is original to the bike. I can't tell from the angles but maybe a high loop sissy bar they are very desirable item. Great bike, good luck



high loop sissy bar is axle mount in 65


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 13, 2022)

nick tures said:


> heres what your bike should look like when it was new, seats incorrect bars sissy bar  tires but still a good clean bike that has potential, hope this helps
> 
> View attachment 1678937



His has a fork crown, could have been added


----------



## nick tures (Aug 13, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> His has a fork crown, could have been added



yes i just saw that, i bet it was added


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 13, 2022)

I think it is a Stingray with the wrong wheels. It also has the correct stem


----------



## nick tures (Aug 13, 2022)

hard telling


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 13, 2022)

nick tures said:


> hard telling



Yep, were trying though


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 13, 2022)

nick tures said:


> heres what your bike should look like when it was new, seats incorrect bars sissy bar  tires but still a good clean bike that has potential, hope this helps
> 
> View attachment 1678937



Nick, can you read the guard on this bike? I can not, any idea what it says? Looks like the same stem on it as on his bike so maybe you are correct.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 13, 2022)

__





						Schwinn catalogs, 1961 - 1970 (362 of 765)
					





					waterfordbikes.com
				







Looks like the painted rims are correct according to this picture from a 1965 Schwinn brochure.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 13, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does not mention painted wheels. I do not think any Stingray came with painted wheels, did they?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 13, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for that. No fork crown though


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 13, 2022)

@60sstuff  Please help us out on this one.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2022)

Looks like a pig Junior Sting Ray. $800 in today's market.  😜


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 13, 2022)

I believe the juniors were made after the stingray switched over to the longer frame in April Or May of 1965. It being a March of 1965 wouldn't it make this one of the early short stingrays


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> I believe the juniors were made after the stingray switched over to the longer frame in April Or May of 1965. It being a March of 1965 wouldn't it make this one of the early short stingrays




Looks like the Jr. was available at the beginning of the 65 production. It was featured in the consumer catalog and those are usually made fairly early and before the new year. Spec sheet with date.


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 13, 2022)

Ha, “All Things Schwinn”,

This Copper ‘65 bike in question is just a beginner’s Sting-ray.
A no frills (far less chrome) version, compared to the big boys Sting-ray.

The ‘65 Stingray and Junior share the same frame and chain guard. Just a different screen on the guard.

You are able to compare part numbers on GTGary Junior spec sheet and my full size spec sheet from January ‘65 which shows what components were shared and were not.

That is not a High Loop strut. It’s a late ‘65 and newer slider seat strut.

There are some valuable items on this modified Junior for a builder?

My Black J39-1 is a CA = March 10, 1965.
This Coppertone J48 Junior is a CA = March 12, 1965.


----------



## Chiquita (Aug 14, 2022)

nick tures said:


> heres what your bike should look like when it was new, seats incorrect bars sissy bar  tires but still a good clean bike that has potential, hope this helps
> 
> View attachment 1678937



Nice pic! My bike looks much different.  I always appreciate potential! Thanks


----------



## Chiquita (Aug 14, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like the Jr. was available at the beginning of the 65 production. It was featured in the consumer catalog and those are usually made fairly early and before the new year. Spec sheet with date.
> 
> View attachment 1679064



Nice! Where are these specs found?


----------



## Chiquita (Aug 14, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Ha, “All Things Schwinn”,
> 
> This Copper ‘65 bike in question is just a beginner’s Sting-ray.
> A no frills (far less chrome) version, compared to the big boys Sting-ray.
> ...



Wow, our bikes are very close in production dates but so different in accessories.  Beautiful bike!  Is it in new original condition after all these years?


----------



## nick tures (Aug 14, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Nick, can you read the guard on this bike? I can not, any idea what it says? Looks like the same stem on it as on his bike so maybe you are correct.



yeah it says schwinn stingray junior


----------



## nick tures (Aug 14, 2022)

Chiquita said:


> Nice pic! My bike looks much different.  I always appreciate potential! Thanks



no problem


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 14, 2022)

Chiquita said:


> Nice! Where are these specs found?









						SCHWINN CATALOG SCANS – My CMS
					






					waterfordbikes.com


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 14, 2022)

Google 'Schwinn Catalog Scans.  Find the range of years that you need and click on the link. There is no real consistency in what you'll find though.  Some years have spec sheets,, other years do not.  .?????


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 14, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like the Jr. was available at the beginning of the 65 production. It was featured in the consumer catalog and those are usually made fairly early and before the new year. Spec sheet with date.
> 
> 
> 60sstuff said:
> ...



Thanks guys, I love learning more and more about stingrays. I was always under the impression that when the stingray swapped over to long frame the smaller frame got rebadged as a junior with diffrent parts. This is what cool about this forum, you have great people willing to teach you something new.


----------

